# new wood drying rack leaving stains



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

I bought this amazing drying rack at an Amish store in Wisconsin. It's huge, sturdy, and I love it. However, my whites are getting tan lines on them from the rack.

Any thoughts on how I could clean it to stop this problem?

I live in Texas, so there's nothing I can do with regard to going back to the store.

--janis


----------



## Farmer'sWife (Jul 11, 2009)

My mom had the same problem with a rack and the only thing we could figure out to remedy it was to cover the poles with clear packing tape. We ran it the long way with the seam on the bottom and it's not very noticable.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I have had this problem with one of my two drying racks. It doesn't seem so bad anymore, I'm not sure if spraying it down with some cleanser and letting it dry outdoors might help speed up getting rid of whatever's doing that?

What I did was lay laundry towels under light colored items if I needed to put them on that rack for awhile. Like I said, it doesn't seem as big an issue anymore and I didn't have a problem with the drying rack stains washing out later, just fyi.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I polyurethaned mine, 3 coats IIRC and no staining issues now. Also protects the wood from warping, swelling, etc. due to wet clothing.


----------

